# PC will erst "warmgespielt" werden?



## xLucas_HDx (17. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich mit meinem PC kurz nach dem Start  zocken will, ruckelt dieser eine Zeit lang nur vor sich hin (z.B. BO3 auf Mittleren Einstellungen 6-7 FPS). Nach einer gewissen Zeit kann ich dann aber in sehr flüssiger Bildrate spielen (z.b. BO3 mit Ca. 50-60 FPS). Das betrifft aber alle Spiele, egal in welcher Grafikqualität.
Mein Rechner: 
i7 4790
MSI R9 270X 4GB
8 GB RAM (1600 mhz)
2tb Festplatte 5200 rpm
Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3
BeQuiet Straight Power E9 600W
Win 7 64 bit

Habe auch schon unnötige Programme via Taskmanager geschlossen und den Autostart Ordner durchgeschaut, alles ohne Verbesserung. Kann das mit der Festplatte zusammenhängen (5200 rpm)? Wenn nein, an was sonst?


----------



## ludscha (17. Mai 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen 

liegt wohl an der Festplatte, da zu langsam.

Besorge Dir eine 250 GB SSD fürs BS und Spiele (Samsung EVO oder Crucial MX 200) und die HDD kannst du weiter als Datengrab nutzen.

MFG
ludscha


----------



## xLucas_HDx (17. Mai 2016)

Müsste es dann aber nicht immer ruckeln? Oder ist das Problem einfach, dass die HDD erst in fahrt kommen muss?


----------



## joraku (17. Mai 2016)

xLucas_HDx schrieb:


> Müsste es dann aber nicht immer ruckeln? Oder ist das Problem einfach, dass die HDD erst in fahrt kommen muss?



Die benötigten Dateien für die Spiele werden in den RAM geladen - das dauert bei der Festplatte (5200 rpm) wahrscheinlich etwas zu lange.


----------



## bschicht86 (17. Mai 2016)

xLucas_HDx schrieb:


> Müsste es dann aber nicht immer ruckeln? Oder ist das Problem einfach, dass die HDD erst in fahrt kommen muss?
> 
> 
> joraku schrieb:
> ...



Erstens das und zweitens macht warscheinlich das OS, Virenscanner, (beliebiges Autostart-Programm einsetzen), etc. anfangs auch noch einiges mit der Platte. Höchstwarscheinlich würde eine kleine SSD nur für das OS völlig ausreichen, aber im Preissweetspot liegen die 250er.


----------



## MontagID (18. Mai 2016)

Wenn es nur an der Festplatte liegt, würde ich mich schon arg wundern, das klingt schon drastisch.
War das denn schon immer so?


----------



## xLucas_HDx (23. Mai 2016)

Vorher hatte ich einen Athlon x4, eine GT 220, eine 150GB HDD mit Windows und eben diese 2TB HDD nur für Spiele. Bei diesem hatte ich diese Probleme nicht.


----------



## Pladdaah (23. Mai 2016)

schau dir zuerst einmal die Auslastungen deines Systems an (GPU, CPU, HDD etc), dann kann man dir auch helfen ohne hier nur "rumzuraten"


----------



## S!lent dob (23. Mai 2016)

So ein Blödsinn!
Mit einer SSD lassen sich Ladezeiten verkürzen, aber nicht 1 FPs mehr erzeugen.
Wie ist den deine Ramauslastung und vor allem deine CPU Auslastung in dieser Ruckelzeit?

Bei der CPU bitte so genau pro Kern wie möglich, da bei deinem i7 eine Auslastung von 20% bedeuten kann das 1 Kern auf 100% läuft, während die anderen eingepennt sind.

Mein heißester Kandidat ist aber der Graka Ram. Ich vermute es dauert einfach ein paar Sekunden bis er alle Texturen etc geladen hat.


----------



## xLucas_HDx (23. Mai 2016)

Das Spuckt Afterburner nach einer Runde BO3 Zombies auf Mittel (gleich nach Systemstart, ca. 4-6 FPS) aus.
1.PNG - directupload.net
2.PNG - directupload.net
3.PNG - directupload.net


----------

